# first trip to wkorv!



## djp (May 27, 2006)

arrived on Maui on thursday and am loving it. We had our first night at the westin maui hotel. I had been dissapointed at hearing that it had been moved to a cat. 5 from cat 4, until I arrived there and realized that it is far more impressive than other cat. 4's that I have been to. The wkorv's are great we checken in yesterday and have our owners update on Monday- if anyone has any questions let me know and I will ask them. This is our first trip to Maui and so far so great!


----------



## taffy19 (May 27, 2006)

Enjoy your vacation on Maui.  I am looking at your resort right now and see people walking on the beach and around the pool too. The webcam is a great feature to have if you are longing for Hawaii. 

http://www.seehawaiilive.com/wk-cam.cfm

I am glad that we went to see your resort and had a drink in the bar. The webcam shows all the properties Starwood has and here is another webcam for Waikiki Beach too at the statue of Duke Kahanamoku.

http://www.honolulu.gov/cameras/waikiki_beach/waikiki.htm

It's very busy there right now because it is a holiday.


----------



## mepiccolo (May 28, 2006)

We are going to WKORV for our first trip next week - arriving 6/3.  I'm curious if the pool is comfortably warm enough to get into or is it still cold like people were complaining about?  Wish we were there already


----------



## djp (May 28, 2006)

We got into the pool last night for the first time....it was realtively cool outside as the sun was almost down already.....the pool is brisk when you first enter, but I have definitely felt colder. I think if hte outside temp had been 80 as opposed to 65 then it would have felt very refreshing.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (May 28, 2006)

How fun...  We check in 3 weeks from today.   So how is the wind?  It was very windy last July when we went so I'm hoping it is not as windy in June.

Have a FUN week...


----------



## djp (May 29, 2006)

not too windy, breezy in the afternoons, but not bad


----------



## Ken555 (May 29, 2006)

ciscogizmo1 said:
			
		

> How fun...  We check in 3 weeks from today.   So how is the wind?  It was very windy last July when we went so I'm hoping it is not as windy in June.
> 
> Have a FUN week...



Last week it was windy for the first few days, then almost no wind at all for the rest of the week. 

And the pool was not heated, and no one I spoke with knew anything about when it would be heated (that said, I didn't ask that many people...I was more concerned with the temp in the ocean...and *that* was great!).

FWIW, last week there was also no challenge to find space by the pool, the restaurant, the parking lot, etc. It was as though it was only 25% full, though they said they were sold out.


----------



## azsunluvr (May 29, 2006)

We're finding that if you don't get chairs around the pool by around noon, there won't be enough together for our family of 4. And definitely any shaded areas are taken before that.

It was quite windy yesterday, but today is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## prof (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi, I'm leaving for this resort in two days!  I started a new thread for this question, but probably should have come here first - can you tell me if the details of Internet access in the rooms and public areas?  ethernet or wireless?  free or fee?

many thanks.

DLH


----------



## djp (Jun 1, 2006)

I am using the free in room wireless as we speak.


----------



## mepiccolo (Jun 1, 2006)

We are flying out for our first stay Saturday 6/3 (can't believe it's finally here!)  Is there any recommendations you have as far as "bringing your own", like beach towels?  I guess since there is a good sound system we should bring some music cd's we like and dvd's for the kids...any other suggestions?


----------



## Denise L (Jun 1, 2006)

djp said:
			
		

> I am using the free in room wireless as we speak.



In October 2005, we had free Internet but it was wired...sounds like it is all wireless now? That would be great news!


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 1, 2006)

mepiccolo said:
			
		

> We are flying out for our first stay Saturday 6/3 (can't believe it's finally here!)  Is there any recommendations you have as far as "bringing your own", like beach towels?  I guess since there is a good sound system we should bring some music cd's we like and dvd's for the kids...any other suggestions?



Absolutely DON'T bring beach towels from home!  They have to be washed frequently and take up a lot of room in your suitcase - just get fresh ones from the pool shack every day.

My packing tips - Almost everyone takes twice as much to Hawaii as they really need the first time.  We only take carry-ons now.  Keep in mind two things - it is HOT and HUMID all the time in Hawaii and it is VERY casual.  Even for a "dress-up" dinner you can wear a cotton dress or skirt, and an Aloha shirt and cotton slacks for the male.  Most places, people even wear shorts to dinner.  Don't bother with sports jackets, panty hose, evening wear, coats, dress shoes, jeans, or high heels.  The WKORV has a washer/dryer in every unit and we usually do a load of laundry every 3 or 4 days.  This cuts down on clothing too.

This is what we take:
	4 pairs shorts
	4 T-shirts or tank tops
	1 wind breaker or very light jacket/sweater/sweatshirt (for boat trips or Haleakala on Maui)
	2 bathing suits
	1 cover up
	females - 1 or 2 cotton dresses/skirts (buy them there!)
	males - 1 or 2 aloha shirts (buy them there!)
	1 pair casual cotton slacks (wear on the plane)
	SPF 15+ sunscreen, higher if you are fair skinned - critical! (buy it there)
	hat with a large brim - critical! (or you can buy it there)
	1 Pr. comfortable all-purpose sandals (that you can wear to dinner, or shopping, etc.)
	1 Pr. water shoes (for the beach, boat trips, snorkeling)
	1 Pr. walking/hiking shoes (tennis shoes - wear on the plane to save room in luggage)

Also, note that due to the wind and humidity, make up and elaborate hair-dos don't last in Hawaii.  A hair-do that doesn't require styling, or hair spray, will hold up best, and no one really bothers with make up very much.  If you are trying to pack light, don't pack any liquids.  You will need a big bottle of sun screen and lotion, plus the usual shampoos, etc.  Hawaii has major drug stores and grocery chains - just wait and buy your heavy and bulky liquids there.  (We find that Longs on Maui has the same prices as CA.)  For after-sun lotion, we think Aloe Vera gel is the very best.  It isn't greasy and it really soothes your skin and preserves your tan.  

Hair tip for ladies - if you are going to the beach, or snorkeling, or out on a boat, for the day - in the morning, when you shower leave in your conditioner (don't rinse it out.)  Or, wet your hair and smoothe in the normal amount of conditioner you would use.  If your hair is long. braid it, if short, just slick it back. and then plop a sun hat on.  After your trip, shampoo as usual.   Instead of having snarled, sun damaged, dry hair, at the end of the day, you will have beautifully conditioned hair, that looks great for the evening.


----------



## mepiccolo (Jun 2, 2006)

Wow - thanks for all the great tips Denise!  We always read your posts on TUG and really appreciate that you share your knowledge of traveling.  You are like the TUG Hawaiian Ambassador


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jun 2, 2006)

I know, Denise would object to this but we don't take carryons but we find it easier to bring your own snorkel equipment, boogie boards, etc...  Since we are a traveling family it would not be possible for us to survive a week with just carry-ons so we bring some of our own equipment.  I know you can rent these things cheaply but I use corrective lens on my snorkel equipment which cannot be rented.  I love using them and I highly recommend it.  The snorkel experience is so much better when you can see the fish    You can even buy a boogie board at Wal-Mart cheaper than you can rent.   However, I do find Wal-Mart to be a lot cheaper than Longs or some of the higher end chains.  However, you do have to plan to hit Wal-mart before you drive to the Westin.  Otherwise, it isn't worth the trip back.  Wal-Mart also carries some really inexpensive gifts for you to bring back to mainland if you want.

Since, I do some cooking in my unit at Westin I bring some of my own spices in a spice wheel.  So if you plan on doing any cooking in your unit whether it be a quick order of french toast or scramble eggs I highly recommend a spice wheel which can be bought at most camping stores.

Also, if you are planning on staying in a 2 bedroom unit and need to keep the doors open between the 1 bedroom and the studio, you should bring door stoppers.  Our kids are way too young to be sleeping with the doors shut so we used the door stoppers at night.  I can't remember if the maids had any.  The doors were too heavy for my kids to open on their own.

GL packing and have fun!  I'll be there one week after you...


----------



## dss (Jun 2, 2006)

Fwiw, most of the Maui dive/snorkel shops do rent out corrective lens snorkel equipment. I've gotten them from both Snorkel Bobs and Boss Frogs. It's certainly easiesr/cheaper to bring your own but if you want to travel light, renting is not a bad way to go as their requipment is actually very good and they have reasonable weekly rates.


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 2, 2006)

DeniseM said:
			
		

> 1 wind breaker or very light jacket/sweater/sweatshirt (for boat trips or Haleakala on Maui)



My only addition to Denise's thorough list...

If you plan on being a bit adventurous and waking up early (as in 2/3am) to see sunrise on Haleakala, I'd suggest a bit more. When I was there two weeks ago it was about 40 degrees (F) and windy. And, if you are up for a very nice yet not demanding adventure, the bike ride down (38 miles) is cold at the beginning. I started with four layers at the top, including a sweater and a light jacket... and the concierge at the WKORV helped arrange all the details before I even left home.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 3, 2006)

ciscogizmo1 said:
			
		

> I know, Denise would object to this but we don't take carryons but we find it easier to bring your own snorkel equipment, boogie boards, etc...



We don't travel with kids, and that makes a big difference in what you have to take, but we do pack our own snorkels and masks in our carry-ons and just rent the fins for about $8 a week.

And I agree that you need warmer clothes for the wee hours on Haleakala, but it would take an act of Congress to get me up at 2 am on vacation!


----------



## azsunluvr (Jun 3, 2006)

DeniseM said:
			
		

> And I agree that you need warmer clothes for the wee hours on Haleakala, but it would take an act of Congress to get me up at 2 am on vacation!



I agree!

We did take beach towels, but they are fairly thin and we liked having them along as the dry ones after getting the hotel towels wet. When there's 4 of us, it seems hoggish to ask for 8 towels to take to another beach! 

I packed light (for me, anyway) and still didn't wear everything I took. Basically wore my swimsuit with a coverup, or my swimsuit under shorts and a t-shirt. Did have to take my exercise shoes for the fitness room and other closed-toed shoes for the zipline tour.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 3, 2006)

azsunluvr said:
			
		

> When there's 4 of us, it seems hoggish to ask for 8 towels to take to another beach!



After what we paid and the maintenance fees, I have no problem being hoggish  - I figure we are paying for it and we always return our towels.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jun 3, 2006)

dss said:
			
		

> Fwiw, most of the Maui dive/snorkel shops do rent out corrective lens snorkel equipment. I've gotten them from both Snorkel Bobs and Boss Frogs. It's certainly easiesr/cheaper to bring your own but if you want to travel light, renting is not a bad way to go as their requipment is actually very good and they have reasonable weekly rates.



Sorry I should have mentioned mine are corrective lens for my vision.  They were made for me personally at a lens store.  Yes, you can rent corrective lens for certain strengths but not all.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 3, 2006)

ciscogizmo1 said:
			
		

> Sorry I should have mentioned mine are corrective lens for my vision.  They were made for me personally at a lens store.  Yes, you can rent corrective lens for certain strengths but not all.



If you don't mind my asking, how much does something like that cost?


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jun 3, 2006)

DeniseM said:
			
		

> If you don't mind my asking, how much does something like that cost?



I got mine at Lens Crafters store for around $200.  I got mine about 3 years ago so the prices might have gone down.  My prescription hasn't changed much so they said I could probably go 5 to 7 years before getting a new one.   Lens Crafters will do all kinds of googles for swim, skiing, etc...  I'm sure all places do them.  You just have to ask.


----------

